

#kreyosfraud  please help us - jonathanmarvens

Hey, Hacker News!<p>If you haven&#x27;t seen the link to the post about the $1.5M Kreyos fraud, please take a look: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8187544 ... we really need your help!<p>If you&#x27;re on Twitter, please consider using this link to tweet: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;jonathan.sh&#x2F;kreyosfraud ... thanks!<p>- Jonathan
======
dang
Posting once about this was ok, though the ring votes and (especially) the
sockpuppet comments were not ok—we penalize and ban those, respectively.

Please don't post about it repeatedly though. Rallying support for a cause is
mostly not on topic here.

~~~
jonathanmarvens
Hey, I wasn't aware that this was an issue. However, those comments were NOT
"sockpuppet comments". All of us backers who've been ripped off have a
Facebook group (
[https://facebook.com/groups/469833006482519](https://facebook.com/groups/469833006482519)
) and those comments were from folks on there. You guys really should not just
make assumptions like this and delete comments. That isn't fair. - Jonathan

~~~
minimaxir
> _please go upvote. The more upvotes it gets, the faster it reaches the front
> page of Hacker News (which has a HUGE HUGE audience). Thanks!_

You are quite literally asking for upvotes.

------
migrantgeek
Man you got took. It happens. My father once bought a TV on the street in the
Bronx and the box just had a couple of bricks. He didn't go around asking
strangers to help get his money back.

You gave money to a child for a watch you never saw. You got the watch and
didn't like the long wait or the quality of the watch. I don't think that's
fraud.

